# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ماه رمضان

## Farhad19

سلام
بچه ها یک سوال با ماه رمضان چکار می کنید
من که شب ها بیدارم درس می خوانم
نه روز خواب دارم نه شب روزه می گیرید چگونه درس می خوانید
یا اگر روزه نمی گیرید چه جوری می خواهید ادا کنید باید ۳۰ روزه بگیرید یا  به جای هر روز  کفاره یا 30روزه ؟

----------


## mohsen..

روزه نگیر 
گناهتو بزن به حساب من

----------


## saleh120

> روزه نگیر 
> گناهتو بزن به حساب من


شما گناهای خودتو جمع کن گناه دیگران پیشکش

----------


## saleh120

بهترین موقع درس خوندن بعد از سحری هست. اما باید با نفست مبارزه کنی که واقعا سخته. چرا؟ چون میبینی هنوز هوا تاریکه و همه ی اعضای خانواده میرن بخوابن و تو هم دلت میخواد بخوابی ولی انصافا این موقع کیفیت مطالعه بالاست. کسایی هم که میگن ما شبا میخونیم خیلی هم میخونیم به حرفشون گوش نده چون کیفیت مطالعشون پایینه. کدوم رتبه برتر رو دیدی که صبح زود شروع به درس خوندن نکنه.
از نظر دینی هم یه توضیحاتی درمورد خواب بدم. کلا خواب بین الطلوعین خوب نیست( یعنی بین نماز صبح و طلوع آفتاب) بعد طلوع آفتاب هم خوب نیست. اما نزدیکای اذان ظهر و بعد اون تا عصر خوبه. بعد عصر هم بده. ارزش خواب ساعت های 9 تا 12 شب هم 2 برابر خواب بعد از نیمه شب شرعی هست.
از طرفی انصافا بیدار شدن توی نزدیکای نماز صبح خیلی راحته و انرژی آدم زیاده. من  خودم ساعت 6 صبح که بیدار میشدم(زمان مدرسه) انرژی نداشتم و خوابم میومد ولی زمان سحری که آدم بیدار میشه کسل نیست. اینم بگم واقعیتش بعد از ظهر کیفیت مطالعه خیلی میاد پایین ولی ارزش داره.
 شما کلا 30 روز از 365 روز رو روزه میگیری. یکی شما رو دعوت به مهمونی کنه و نری ناراحت میشه. الان رمضون ماه مهمونی خواست. شما روت میشه به خدا بگی من کنکور دارم نمیام؟؟؟ مگه کنکور از مهمونی خدا مهم تر هست. بعدشم زندگی سختی داره. خود قرآن میگه. حتی اگه دکتر بشی میلیادر بشی زندگی سختی داره. شاید این آخرین رمضون عمر آدم باشه. قبرستون پره از جوانایی که زود از دنیا رفتن

----------


## LI20

خب درستو ک خوندی بعدش طلب استغفار میکنی
تازه اگ دیگرون واست طلب استغفار کنن سریع تر مورد پذیرش قرار می گیرع
 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## saleh120

> خب درستو ک خوندی بعدش طلب استغفار میکنی
> تازه اگ دیگرون واست طلب استغفار کنن سریع تر مورد پذیرش قرار می گیرع


من که جای خدا نیستم. من اعتقادم اینه که همون طور که خدا بین کسی که زحمت میکشه و درس میخونه و یکی که کمتر زحمت میکشه یا کلا زحمت نمیکشه فرق قائل میشه و اونی که زحمت میکشه پزشکی قبول میشه و اونی که زحمت نمیکشه قبول نمیشه. توی مسائل دینی هم فرق میذاره. به هر حال مقام کسی که روزه میگیره و نمیگیره فرق میکنه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعدشم اونایی که روزه میگیرن توکلشون به خدا باشه. همین که جواب رد به مهمونی خدا نمیدی خیلی کار بزرگی هست. همه چی کنکور نیست اون دنیا هم هست

----------


## LI20

> من که جای خدا نیستم. من اعتقادم اینه که همون طور که خدا بین کسی که زحمت میکشه و درس میخونه و یکی که کمتر زحمت میکشه یا کلا زحمت نمیکشه فرق قائل میشه و اونی که زحمت میکشه پزشکی قبول میشه و اونی که زحمت نمیکشه قبول نمیشه. توی مسائل دینی هم فرق میذاره. به هر حال مقام کسی که روزه میگیره و نمیگیره فرق میکنه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بعدشم اونایی که روزه میگیرن توکلشون به خدا باشه. همین که جواب رد به مهمونی خدا نمیدی خیلی کار بزرگی هست. همه چی کنکور نیست اون دنیا هم هست


می تونم کامل برات توضیح بدم .ولی حسش نی .خسته شدم از این بحثا
حق با شماست . خوش بگذره

----------


## saleh120

> من فکر میکنم کنکور فقط به تلاش و ارادست
> به مسائل اعتقادی و مذهبی نیست
> خب هستن خیلیایی که اصلا اعتقاد به هیچی ندارن و بهترینارم قبول میشن


منم همین طور فکر میکنم. کاملا حرفتون درسته. این خود فرده که بین دنیا و آخرتش باید فرق بزاره.

----------


## saleh120

دوستان لطفا برداشت اشتباه از حرف من نکنید. من نمیگم حتما روزه بگیر نگیری خدا عذاب نازل میکنه. اصلا خدا میگه لا اکراه فی الدین. اجباری در دین نیست. من میگم حیفه به مهمونی خدا نری. وگرنه خدا محتاج روزه ما نیست که. فقط حسابرسی خدا عادلانه هست. البته نیت هم مهمه. روزه نمیگیریم که بگیم ما آدم باحالی هستیم

----------


## n3gin2000

> من فکر میکنم کنکور فقط به تلاش و ارادست
> به مسائل اعتقادی و مذهبی نیست
> خب هستن خیلیایی که اصلا اعتقاد به هیچی ندارن و بهترینارم قبول میشن


نه داداشی ببخشیدانتقادمیکنم ولی تاخدانخواهدبرگ ازدرخت نمیوفته توکل برخداست که همه چیزرودرست میکنه احسان وعرفان طاهری فردگفتندتنهاکاری که توسال کنکورانجام دادندعبادت خدا ودرس خوندن بوده خودمن خیلی آدم مذهبی نیستم واصلاادای دین وایمان ندارم ولی فکرمیکنم درست نیست بگیم هرکس نمازمیخونه وروزه میگیره دیگه عالم باتقواست هرکس هم برعکسشه اینطورنیست ملاک مابرای سنجش تقوای افرادانجام واجبات نیست چون واجبات وظیفه افراداست به نظرمن باقواکسیه که علاوه برواجبات کارای نیک انجام میده اون افرادیم که دیدیداینطوری بودن درست میفرماییدولی توقرآن کریم اومده که خدابه اونایی که ایمان ندارن وعمل صالح انجام نمیدهندفرصتهای بیشتری میده واونارودردنیابه خواسته هاشون میرسونه تابیشترگناه کنن ممکن هم هست یه جایی سرشون به سنگ بخوره وتوبه کنند(ای پیامبربه بندگانم  بگوهرکس ازشماکه دنیارابخواهدمقداری ازآن رابه شمامیدهیم وهرکس آخرت رابخواهدتمام آن رابه ایشان میدهیم که البته زندگی آخرت هماناراست تروجاودانه تراست)ان الدارالاخره لحی الحیوان

----------


## saleh120

> نه داداشی ببخشیدانتقادمیکنم ولی تاخدانخواهدبرگ ازدرخت نمیوفته توکل برخداست که همه چیزرودرست میکنه احسان وعرفان طاهری فردگفتندتنهاکاری که توسال کنکورانجام دادندعبادت خدا ودرس خوندن بوده خودمن خیلی آدم مذهبی نیستم واصلاادای دین وایمان ندارم ولی فکرمیکنم درست نیست بگیم هرکس نمازمیخونه وروزه میگیره دیگه عالم باتقواست هرکس هم برعکسشه اینطورنیست ملاک مابرای سنجش تقوای افرادانجام واجبات نیست چون واجبات وظیفه افراداست به نظرمن باقواکسیه که علاوه برواجبات کارای نیک انجام میده اون افرادیم که دیدیداینطوری بودن درست میفرماییدولی توقرآن کریم اومده که خدابه اونایی که ایمان ندارن وعمل صالح انجام نمیدهندفرصتهای بیشتری میده واونارودردنیابه خواسته هاشون میرسونه تابیشترگناه کنن ممکن هم هست یه جایی سرشون به سنگ بخوره وتوبه کنند(ای پیامبربه بندگانم  بگوهرکس ازشماکه دنیارابخواهدمقداری ازآن رابه شمامیدهیم وهرکس آخرت رابخواهدتمام آن رابه ایشان میدهیم که البته زندگی آخرت هماناراست تروجاودانه تراست)ان الدارالاخره لحی الحیوان


عالی بود. میخواستم همین رو بگم که شما عرایض بنده رو کامل کردید. ممنون

----------


## HossEin_v

کسی که الان نتونه درحال روزه داری درس بخونه و همش دنبال بهونه آوردن باشه، مطمئنم که توی ماه های دیگه هم باکیفیت و آنچنانی درس نمیخونه!

سربازای بدبخت الان توی شهرای جنوبی و هوای شرجی و خیلی گرمش دارن روی برجک پُست میدن و روزه میگیرن! ( خودم اینطوری بودم که میگم، تازه دوران ما ماه رمضان بین تیر و مرداد افتاده بود  :Yahoo (21):  )

مگه میخوای کوه بکنی !!
درس های اختصاصیت رو بذار برا بعد سحری تا ظهر ( حدودا 5-6 ساعت ) قبل از ظهر هم 2-3 ساعت بخواب
درس های عمومی و تست زنی هات هم بذار برا بعد از نماز ظهر تا عصر ( حدود 4 ساعت )، خودم چون به زیست شناسی علاقه دارم و ازش لذت میبرم زیست شناسی رو گذاشتم برا بعد این موقع  :Yahoo (99): 
دم غروب و نزدیکای اذان هم کارای شخصیت مثل حمام رفتن و بقیه کارها رو انجام بده ...

----------


## HossEin_v

خودم اینطوری میخونم:

05:00 - 11:00  مطالعه درس های سخت تر و تخصصی ها
11:00 - 13:30  خواب
14:00 - 19:00 مطالعه درس های عمومی و اونهایی که برام راحت تر هستن + تست زنی
19:00 - 22:00 استراحت و افطار و حمام و این جور کارها
22:00 - 04:00 خوابِ شب ...

----------


## ali.sn

من يه دوست داشتم سال قبل به خدا هم اعتقاد نداشت پزشكى قبول شد.دوستان دين ما دين خوبي هست لطفا بعضي ها دين رو قاطي چيز هاي ديگه نكنن.يعني خدا به خاطر يه روزه از بندش انتقام ميگيره!!!!؟اين حرفا رو بس كنيد.

----------


## saleh120

> من يه دوست داشتم سال قبل به خدا هم اعتقاد نداشت پزشكى قبول شد.دوستان دين ما دين خوبي هست لطفا بعضي ها دين رو قاطي چيز هاي ديگه نكنن.يعني خدا به خاطر يه روزه از بندش انتقام ميگيره!!!!؟اين حرفا رو بس كنيد.


کسی همچین حرفی نزد. مگه خدا انتقام میگیره؟؟؟. شما داری کیرو با خدا مقایسه میکنی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

سلام رفقا گفتم منم یه چیزی بگم..........دراینکه خدا بخاطر یه روزه از بندش انتقام نمیگیره خب شکی نیس و اینکه بگیم اگه روزه بگیری حتما قبولی یا اگه نگیری قبول نمیشی این درست نیس خیلیا بودن سال پیش روزه نگرفتن پزشکی قبول شدن ولی......انصافا خدایی بالا غیرتن خدا یه چی ازت خواسته حالا بهونه گیر آوردی بزنی زیرش؟؟ با برنامه راحت میشه حتی12ساعتم خوند با روزه میدونم انصافا سخته ولی بخاطر خدا عشقی که بهش داری رو اثبات کن مطمئن باش حالا ن صرفا کنکور خدا همه جا هواتو داره...............یاعلی

----------


## Melika_mvi

> بهترین موقع درس خوندن بعد از سحری هست. اما باید با نفست مبارزه کنی که واقعا سخته. چرا؟ چون میبینی هنوز هوا تاریکه و همه ی اعضای خانواده میرن بخوابن و تو هم دلت میخواد بخوابی ولی انصافا این موقع کیفیت مطالعه بالاست. کسایی هم که میگن ما شبا میخونیم خیلی هم میخونیم به حرفشون گوش نده چون کیفیت مطالعشون پایینه. کدوم رتبه برتر رو دیدی که صبح زود شروع به درس خوندن نکنه.
> از نظر دینی هم یه توضیحاتی درمورد خواب بدم. کلا خواب بین الطلوعین خوب نیست( یعنی بین نماز صبح و طلوع آفتاب) بعد طلوع آفتاب هم خوب نیست. اما نزدیکای اذان ظهر و بعد اون تا عصر خوبه. بعد عصر هم بده. ارزش خواب ساعت های 9 تا 12 شب هم 2 برابر خواب بعد از نیمه شب شرعی هست.
> از طرفی انصافا بیدار شدن توی نزدیکای نماز صبح خیلی راحته و انرژی آدم زیاده. من  خودم ساعت 6 صبح که بیدار میشدم(زمان مدرسه) انرژی نداشتم و خوابم میومد ولی زمان سحری که آدم بیدار میشه کسل نیست. اینم بگم واقعیتش بعد از ظهر کیفیت مطالعه خیلی میاد پایین ولی ارزش داره.
>  شما کلا 30 روز از 365 روز رو روزه میگیری. یکی شما رو دعوت به مهمونی کنه و نری ناراحت میشه. الان رمضون ماه مهمونی خواست. شما روت میشه به خدا بگی من کنکور دارم نمیام؟؟؟ مگه کنکور از مهمونی خدا مهم تر هست. بعدشم زندگی سختی داره. خود قرآن میگه. حتی اگه دکتر بشی میلیادر بشی زندگی سختی داره. شاید این آخرین رمضون عمر آدم باشه. قبرستون پره از جوانایی که زود از دنیا رفتن



با ايني كه شما گفتي الان خارجي ها پس به هيچ چي نرسيدن چون روزه نگرفتن 
من به شخصه خوابم بهم بريزه سردرد ميگيرم تا حالا نتونستم ساعت ٦ پاشم درس بخونم چون بعدش حالم بد ميشه هركسي يه عادتي داره خب

----------


## SkyWalker313

ماه رمضان می تونه برای شما یه وسیله باشه
 می تونی روزه بگیری سختی بکشی و درس بخونی 
می تونی صبح تا شب بخوابی شبا درس بخونی 
 می تونیم نگیری به خودت ربط داره
اگرم توانشو ندارین خدا که نمیاد مجازاتتون کنه روزه نگیرین ولی خوب بعدا باید جبران کنین (سخته خداییش!)
ماها که کنکور برامون اول و اخر سختیا نیست. ماه رمضان هم می تونه به شما کمک کنه به خدا نزدیک تر بشی هم می تونی طعم سختی رو یکم بچشی. کنکور تازه اول راهه. تازه اول سختیاس
ساعت مطالعتونم که بچه ها گفتن می تونین صبح ها بعد اذان با درسای سختتون شروع کنین تا قبل از اذان ظهر بعدشم  خواستین بخوابین بعدشم درسای راحتتر بعد افطارم که دو سه ساعت وقت هست
خودم امروز اینکارو کردم تا الان که خوب بوده و بازدهی داشته. ببینم بقیه روز چی میشه

----------


## saleh120

> با ايني كه شما گفتي الان خارجي ها پس به هيچ چي نرسيدن چون روزه نگرفتن 
> من به شخصه خوابم بهم بريزه سردرد ميگيرم تا حالا نتونستم ساعت ٦ پاشم درس بخونم چون بعدش حالم بد ميشه هركسي يه عادتي داره خب


مونده ملاک شما چی باشه؟؟؟
بعدشم اگه من مسلمون خوبی نیستم به این معنی نیست که اسلام مشکل داره یا روزه نمیذاره من درس بخونم.
و یه سوال مگه خارجی ها دینشون اسلام هست که ربطش میدین به روزه؟

----------


## saleh120

هدف این بود که نحوه ی مطالعه توی رمضون گفته بشه که گفته شد. دعوا نداریم که. اصل مطلب گفته شد. از ما نپرسیدن که روزه بگیریم یا نه. از ما پرسیدن که چطوری وقتی روزه ایم درس بخونیم

----------


## Mrya

من نمیگیرم خودم..ولی میتونی از بعد سحری که انرژی زیاده بخونی......

----------


## Melika_mvi

> مونده ملاک شما چی باشه؟؟؟
> بعدشم اگه من مسلمون خوبی نیستم به این معنی نیست که اسلام مشکل داره یا روزه نمیذاره من درس بخونم.
> و یه سوال مگه خارجی ها دینشون اسلام هست که ربطش میدین به روزه؟


من اسلام رو زير سوال نبردم  سوال اين بوده كه چطوري درس ميخونن با روزه ولي شما نشستي ١٠ خط تايپ كردي فلسفه ي روزه و اينا رو توضيح دادي  :Yahoo (21):   وگرنه كه من كاري به دين و إيمان و اعتقاد هاي ديگران ندارم

----------


## saleh120

> من اسلام رو زير سوال نبردم  سوال اين بوده كه چطوري درس ميخونن با روزه ولي شما نشستي ١٠ خط تايپ كردي فلسفه ي روزه و اينا رو توضيح دادي   وگرنه كه من كاري به دين و إيمان و اعتقاد هاي ديگران ندارم


شما هم نشستی میگی روزه نگیر :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Melika_mvi

> شما هم نشستی میگی روزه نگیر



من چيكار به روزه گرفتنت دارم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   من خودم رو گفتم كه در توان من نيس كه روزه بگيرم

----------


## morteza20

> سلام
> بچه ها یک سوال با ماه رمضان چکار می کنید
> من که شب ها بیدارم درس می خوانم
> نه روز خواب دارم نه شب روزه می گیرید چگونه درس می خوانید
> یا اگر روزه نمی گیرید چه جوری می خواهید ادا کنید باید ۳۰ روزه بگیرید یا  به جای هر روز  کفاره یا 30روزه ؟


به نظرم که اگ جدی درس میخونی مطالعه واسه کنکور عذر شرعی محسوب میشه (نظر خدا هم احتمالا همینه) نگه دار بعد کنکور فقط قضاشو بگیر، هر ماه ی چن تا بگیر البته اگه تا ماه رمضون سال بعد نتونی همشو بگیری کفاره داره، قطعا خدانمیگه که بندازیدش توو آتش توو دوران کنکور روزه نگرفته

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ببخشید دوستان 
ولی دارین بیهوده بحث میکنید 
برید پا درستون لطفا..._

----------


## HossEin_v

> با ايني كه شما گفتي الان خارجي ها پس به هيچ چي نرسيدن چون روزه نگرفتن 
> من به شخصه خوابم بهم بريزه سردرد ميگيرم تا حالا نتونستم ساعت ٦ پاشم درس بخونم چون بعدش حالم بد ميشه هركسي يه عادتي داره خب


منم قبلا اینطوری بودم ولی الان دیگه نیستم! عادت ها میتونن تغییر کنن
بستگی به خود آدم داره که بخواد روی عادت های بد و اشتباهش کار کنه یا نکنه و دنبال بهانه جویی باشه

خیلی از شغل ها هستن که شیفت چرخشی دارن، اگه آدم نتونه از همین الان که نوجوانه خودشو درست کنه بعدا چطوری میتونه سختی های خیلی بیشتری که جلوی راهش هست رو تحمل کنه و به جون بخره؟

کاری به روزه و نماز ندارم، ولی صبح ساعت 5-6 بیدار شدن که آدمو نمیکشه؟! به قول دوستمون *saleh120* کدوم رتبه برتر رو دیدی که صبح ها ساعت 11 از خواب بیدار بشه؟ :Yahoo (21):  اگر هم باشن انگشت شمار هستن
بزرگی گفته: هر چیزی که مرا نکشد، بی شک مرا قوی تر میکند ...  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## HossEin_v

حرف آخر من اینه:
اگر واقعا اعتقاداتت برات مهم هستن، پس روزه ت رو بگیر و اونطوری که بچه ها تجربه ی خودشون رو گفتن مطالعه کن، بعد از چند روز عادت میکنی
اگر هم تهِ دلت دنبال بهانه جویی هستی، اصلا نگیر و بشین مثل گذشته و به همون روش قبلیت مطالعه کن فکر خودت هم درگیر حواشی نکن!

یکی از فامیل های ما پارسال کنکور داشت آدم *نیمچه معتقد* (!) ای هم بود، برا اینکه روزه نگیره هر روز ماشین باباشو روشن میکرد 22 کیلومتر مسافت رو میرفت و برمیگشت که مسافر محسوب بشه  :Yahoo (21):  آخر سر هم انقدر رتبه ش داغون شد که به کسی نگفت چند شده
این آدم ها دنبال بهانه هستن، کسی که حاضر نشه سختی ها رو تحمل کنه کنکور که هیچی بعدا توی زندگیش هم هیچی نمیشه! و این سختی هایی هم که گفتم مثلا یکیش نماز صبحه یکیش روزس و برا کسایی هم که معتقد نیستن یه سری چیز های دیگه س
اصل مطلب اینه که: *آدمی که حاضر نیست سختی بکشه توی زندگیش هیچی نمیشه ...
*این جمله دیگه فکر نکنم بین مسلمان و غیرمسلمان هیچ شکی توش وجود داشته باشه! همه ی آدم های عاقل و منطقی قبولش دارن

موفق باشین همگی  :Y (518):

----------


## sir_arad

میتونی قبل از اذان ظهر بیست و دو نیم کیلومتر از شهر خارج شی و حد ترخص رو رد و روزتو بخوری در اینصورت کفارش فقط ادا کردن همون روزه
ما که چن نفر شدیم امروز برا اولین بار این کارو انجام دادیم ولی بازم حس خوبی ندارم و احساس گناه میکنم
راستی اینم بگم اگه میخوای حد ترخص رو رد کنی باید هر از چهار روز یک روز روزه بری چون اگه بخای هر روز بری انگاری دائم السفر هستی و روزه برا کسی که همیشه مسافره واجبه
موفق باشی

----------


## Frigidsoul

اگه جواب واقعی رو میخوای و واقعا پدرت در اومده از بس درس خوندی و مطمئنی برای آیندت نتیجه میگیری .... روزه نگیر توی رساله ها هم بری نگاه کنی در صورت ضرر نرساندن و توان داشتن برای روزه گرفتن روزه بهت واجب میشه،بیداری شب یک ماه قبل کنکور اگه توانشو نداری جالب نیست،ممکنه روت تاثیر بزاره ،باز با خودتته اینجا مرجع تقلیدی وجود نداره ،کاری رو که میدونی درسته انجام بده.
@*sir_arad 

به این کار میگن کلاه شرعی ،این دیگه چه کاریه*

----------


## Sonnet

من همیشه خیلی خیلی برام مهم بود که موقع درس خوندن تند تند قند به مغزم برسونم و وقتی هم که گشنه میشدم هیچی تو مغزم نمیرفت. طوری که از اول مهر به همه میگفتم یه فکری به حال ماه رمضون من بکنین  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی خب آخرش دیدم باید اراده کرد و جلو رفت. این سه روز ساعت مطالعه ام بهتر از روزای قبله یا حداقل مساویه. دلیلشم اینه که هیچ حاشیه ای ندارم و بیدار میشم میشینم پای درس و از جام تکون نمیخورم. تمرکزم خیلی بیشتره. شبا دو ساعت میخوابم, بعد سحری هم فعلا نتونستم بیدار بمونم. ولی تلاشم اینه که بیدار بمونم و خوابو موکول کنم به ۳_۷.۵

و اینکه توی یه تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم：درباره "سویق" یه سرچ بکنین. من قبل ماه رمضون توی همون نگرانیهام توی نت دیدمش و الان استفاده میکنم و این سه روز که انرژیم خوب بوده.

اینم که پرسیدین کسایی که روزه نمیگیرن باید بعدش چند روز بگیرن؟ ببینین از دو حالت خارج نیست. یا اعتقاد نداری کلا و نمیگیری پس کفاره هم نمیدی. یا اعتقاد داری, پس اگه نگیری, طبق اون اعتقاد, کفاره هر روز نگرفتن, ۶۰ روزه. 

موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saleh120

> من همیشه خیلی خیلی برام مهم بود که موقع درس خوندن تند تند قند به مغزم برسونم و وقتی هم که گشنه میشدم هیچی تو مغزم نمیرفت. طوری که از اول مهر به همه میگفتم یه فکری به حال ماه رمضون من بکنین 
> 
> ولی خب آخرش دیدم باید اراده کرد و جلو رفت. این سه روز ساعت مطالعه ام بهتر از روزای قبله یا حداقل مساویه. دلیلشم اینه که هیچ حاشیه ای ندارم و بیدار میشم میشینم پای درس و از جام تکون نمیخورم. تمرکزم خیلی بیشتره. شبا دو ساعت میخوابم, بعد سحری هم فعلا نتونستم بیدار بمونم. ولی تلاشم اینه که بیدار بمونم و خوابو موکول کنم به ۳_۷.۵
> 
> و اینکه توی یه تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم：درباره "سویق" یه سرچ بکنین. من قبل ماه رمضون توی همون نگرانیهام توی نت دیدمش و الان استفاده میکنم و این سه روز که انرژیم خوب بوده.
> 
> اینم که پرسیدین کسایی که روزه نمیگیرن باید بعدش چند روز بگیرن؟ ببینین از دو حالت خارج نیست. یا اعتقاد نداری کلا و نمیگیری پس کفاره هم نمیدی. یا اعتقاد داری, پس اگه نگیری, طبق اون اعتقاد, کفاره هر روز نگرفتن, ۶۰ روزه. 
> 
> موفق باشین


سویق چقدر تاثیر داره؟؟؟ و چه سویقی استفاده میکنید؟؟

----------


## Alirh

> من همیشه خیلی خیلی برام مهم بود که موقع درس خوندن تند تند قند به مغزم برسونم و وقتی هم که گشنه میشدم هیچی تو مغزم نمیرفت. طوری که از اول مهر به همه میگفتم یه فکری به حال ماه رمضون من بکنین 
> 
> ولی خب آخرش دیدم باید اراده کرد و جلو رفت. این سه روز ساعت مطالعه ام بهتر از روزای قبله یا حداقل مساویه. دلیلشم اینه که هیچ حاشیه ای ندارم و بیدار میشم میشینم پای درس و از جام تکون نمیخورم. تمرکزم خیلی بیشتره. شبا دو ساعت میخوابم, بعد سحری هم فعلا نتونستم بیدار بمونم. ولی تلاشم اینه که بیدار بمونم و خوابو موکول کنم به ۳_۷.۵
> 
> و اینکه توی یه تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم：درباره "سویق" یه سرچ بکنین. من قبل ماه رمضون توی همون نگرانیهام توی نت دیدمش و الان استفاده میکنم و این سه روز که انرژیم خوب بوده.
> 
> اینم که پرسیدین کسایی که روزه نمیگیرن باید بعدش چند روز بگیرن؟ ببینین از دو حالت خارج نیست. یا اعتقاد نداری کلا و نمیگیری پس کفاره هم نمیدی. یا اعتقاد داری, پس اگه نگیری, طبق اون اعتقاد, کفاره هر روز نگرفتن, ۶۰ روزه. 
> 
> موفق باشین


الان  من 30 روز روزه نرم میشه 1800 روز کفاره+30 روز قضا این ها رو تا رمضان آینده چه جوری میشه ادا کرد؟
(وضع مالی مون هم خوب نیست که از عهده سیر کردن 1800 نفر بر بیام)

----------


## fatemeh.s

بعد سحر میگن بیدار باشی تا 11 صبح بخونی بهترین بازدهی رو داره و3 ساعت تا قبل از اذان به صورت پراکنده وبعد افطارم که بخونی 
 اما من خودم از افطار تا سحر میخونم  واز ظهر تانزدیکای اذانم میخونم امااولیرو  من امتحان کردم یه روز واقعا عالی بود وسرعتم پیشتر بود تو خوندن اما خوب من نتونستم تا 11 بیدار باشم وبکوب بخونم

----------


## Sonnet

> سویق چقدر تاثیر داره؟؟؟ و چه سویقی استفاده میکنید؟؟


من نمیدونم اگه سویق نمیخوردم چجوری میشد وضعیتم و تغییری میکرد یا نه, ولی میگم دیگه, این سه روز گذشته که تقریبا تا ۶.۵-۷ تونستم درس بخونم. 
البته گفته میشه که اگه به عنوان وعده اصلی سحری خورده شه خیلی تاثیر داره. ولی من چند قاشق بعد سحری میخورم و فعلا که راضی ام. سویق گندم.

----------


## Sonnet

> الان  من 30 روز روزه نرم میشه 1800 روز کفاره+30 روز قضا این ها رو تا رمضان آینده چه جوری میشه ادا کرد؟
> (وضع مالی مون هم خوب نیست که از عهده سیر کردن 1800 نفر بر بیام)


مجبور نیستین تا سال آینده بگیرین کل ۱۸۰۰ :Yahoo (13):  روزشو. نمیدونم چند و چون دقیقشو. باید از کسی که توی این کاراس بپرسین.

----------


## SkyWalker313

> الان  من 30 روز روزه نرم میشه 1800 روز کفاره+30 روز قضا این ها رو تا رمضان آینده چه جوری میشه ادا کرد؟
> (وضع مالی مون هم خوب نیست که از عهده سیر کردن 1800 نفر بر بیام)


دوست عزیز مطمئنا اینطوری نیست
شما یه سوال از دفتر مرجع تقلیدتون بکن حتما در این مورد
با این شرابط که گفتی شما کمرشکنه

----------


## mina_77

همه درگیر این یک ماهن
اما من کل سال روزم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M..kh

> همه درگیر این یک ماهن
> اما من کل سال روزم


مارو هم دعا کن

----------


## panel123

من که شب رو تا سحر بیدار می مونم درس می خونم بعد گفتن اذان نماز می خونم می خوابم تا هشت ساعت کامل ساعت دوازده ظهر بیدار میشم می خونم تا سحر اینجوری بهتر درس تو ذهنم می مونه تا اینکه بخوام یه بار بخوابم دوباره سحر بیدار شم دوباره یکی دو ساعت بخوابم دوباره بیدار شم اونجوری نه استراحتم استراحت میشه و نه مطلبی رو می تونم یاد بگیرم چون خوابم تیکه تیکه میشه همش در حال چرت زدنم 
 تابلوسازی

----------

